# I think I found the spot to take my photos of bottles....



## pchan (Sep 18, 2013)

found yesterday, this thing is loaded with bubbles....vertical, horizontal and seed bubbles....the seam bulges out at one place seen on the right of this pic. No flowers this time, the ones I killed yesterday have wilted so I`ll have to murder some more to take more pics.












 one I found a couple of weeks ago at the same place....notice the crazing on the upper left...what causes that? I found a few of these and they all have bubbles, some rather large ones....











 another bubble laden specimen...found same place a couple of weeks ago....















 second one I found like this, it still had the goop inside that had turned to a caramel type consistency, I like these a lot, the pattern on them is quite nice, sadly the first was cracked, this one is not.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 18, 2013)

??????????????????????//


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 18, 2013)

Rick, you have to see this first to understand.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-628939/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#628939


----------



## pchan (Sep 18, 2013)

One question mark would have sufficed........or do you stutter?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't fight, gentlemen. Nice pics of ho-hum bottles. Domo arigato.


----------



## pchan (Sep 18, 2013)

Fight? no. We are allowed to play around though are we not?

  And I will not take offense to the ho hum comment either, it`s the inter net, I may be new here but I am not new to the web and there are the " just bein` honest " folks on every single forum I visit, so I won`t reply in the same spirit your comment was intended. Every time I start to teach a new drawing class, first thing I tell my students is....there is no wrong way to draw, everybody sees things differently, same goes for collecting....bottles included...perhaps not every one who digs them up hopes to get rich, evidently some do and good luck, hope they make a lot of money. It`s not like I have any control over what comes up when I dig now is it.  Still, I do enjoy the hunt and I am very new to this and as long as it is fun all the cheap shots and low blows on forums won`t stop me.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice pics.  That spot and the light seems to bring out the character of the glass.  I'm still looking for the right spot to take bottle pics.


----------



## saslls (Sep 23, 2013)

That is a nicely lit area to take photos of your bottles. Well done! It really shows the detail in the bottles for the size photos we are limited to post here!


----------

